# Don't forget to setup you options!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

To really get a feel for what options are available to you, be sure to click on your "Profile" tab and then the "User CP" tab. There you will see some very detailed controls.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! I shall check it out!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI- I just added an option to tell your DBS Provider in your profile.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The avatar function doesn't work for me. With a PNG or a 2x1,1x1,1x1 JPEG it says an error has occured. With a 1x1,1x1,1x1 JPEG it says the file is not a valid GIF or JPG


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just noticed your post Gummy, I briefly looked thought the admin contols to see if there were some restrictions set, and I dint find any, I have to go in a few mins go I cant look into this right now but maybe Chris could find out, did you try converting your JPEG into a GIF and see if that works?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Due to patent conflicts, I am opposed to using GIFs and refuse to do so unless absolutely necessary. Having an icon by my posts isn't absolutely necessary to me.


----------

